# Where to shoot on Oahu?



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Folks,

I'm heading to Oahu for 3 weeks next week, and I've never been to Hawaii. Where are the best places to shoot? I'm sure there's TONS of spots to get great shots, but some pointers on where to start would be great. THANKS!


----------



## hankejp (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure if North Shore is still producing the big waves or if they're done, but that would definately be a place.  If you can find a hiking trail to go up to the top of the Like Like hwy.  Drive along the coast, it's beautiful.  On the far east side of the island, there's or there was a light house.  That mightg be a good shot.  From the top of Hanamu beach, (I think that how it spelled).  It's the beach/park that you drive down and you can swim with all kinds of fish.  Go to Kailua beach on a weekend and see if the have any boat races going on.  There may also be some windsurfing going on at Kailua, or a beach (can't remember the name) down the road.

Great now I want to go back there.  Have fun and enjoy.  I can't wait to see some pics from there.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Samanax (Mar 4, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> I'm heading to Oahu for 3 weeks next week, and I've never been to Hawaii. Where are the best places to shoot?


Depends on what you plan to do and where you plan to go while you're here.





CraniumDesigns said:


> I'm sure there's TONS of spots to get great shots, but some pointers on where to start would be great.


Waikiki has lots of interesting places to shoot. The Honolulu Zoo is right next to Waikiki as well as the Waikiki Aquarium. Then there are the beaches in Waikiki, I think the Hawaii Army Museum is in Waikiki too, Diamond Head, Ala Moana Beach Park, Kakaako State Park, Chinatown in the Honolulu business district, Iolani Palace, Punchbowl National Cemetery Of The Pacific, Pearl Harbor with the Arizona Memorial and the Battleship Missouri, the Hawaii Railway Museum...heck, here are some links to check out...

*Top Oahu Tourist Attractions That You Can't Miss

Top Things to do on Oahu

Oahu Things to Do, Sights, Attractions, and Activities*


----------



## hankejp (Mar 4, 2009)

Samanax said:


> ..... Punchbowl National Cemetery Of The Pacific,.....


 

forgot about Punchbowl.  That is a beautiful place.  I had to go there to do a few 21 gun salutes for a few guys that died.


----------



## nickfmc (Mar 4, 2009)

I too am heading to Oahu on the 15th for 9 days! can't wait, and will be watching this thread for places to shoot as well


----------

